# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  Post your PuntDNAL K15 results

## Tomenable

My admixture proportions:

*1. NE_European
63.87%

2. Mediterranean
23.07%

3. Caucasian
8.62%

4. SW_Asian
2.75%

5. Omo_River
0.51%

6. Horn_Of_Africa
0.42%

7. Beringian
0.36%

8. S_African
0.26%

9. Wht_Nile_River
0.11%


*
*Single Population Sharing:*

# Population(source) Distance

1 Polish 2.06
2 Swedish 4.03
3 Norwegian 6.35
4 North_German 6.79
5 Belarusian 7.58
6 Slovenian 7.94
7 Scottish 8.18
8 Austrian 8.36
9 Orcadian 8.57
10 Irish 8.96
11 Russian 9.03
12 Hungarian 9.25
13 Mordovian 9.39
14 English 9.55
15 Karelian 10
16 Finnish 11.06
17 Lithuanian 11.07
18 Croatian 11.26
19 Utahn_White 12.85
20 South_German 13.53

*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:*

# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance

1 55.3% Irish + 44.7% Lithuanian @ 1.31
2 97.2% Polish + 2.8% Lezgin @ 1.32
3 97.1% Polish + 2.9% Chechen @ 1.37
4 97.3% Polish + 2.7% Balkar @ 1.37
5 97.5% Polish + 2.5% North_Ossetian @ 1.38
6 97.8% Polish + 2.2% Abkhasian @ 1.39
7 97.4% Polish + 2.6% Kumyk @ 1.4
8 98% Polish + 2% Georgian @ 1.41
9 97.8% Polish + 2.2% Armenian @ 1.5
10 97.7% Polish + 2.3% Turk_Istanbul @ 1.5
11 97.8% Polish + 2.2% Iranian @ 1.52
12 97.8% Polish + 2.2% Azerbaijani @ 1.52
13 98% Polish + 2% Turk_Trabzon @ 1.53
14 97.9% Polish + 2.1% Assyrian @ 1.54
15 97.8% Polish + 2.2% Kurdish @ 1.55
16 97.7% Polish + 2.3% Turk_Kayseri @ 1.56
17 97.4% Polish + 2.6% Nogai @ 1.57
18 98.3% Polish + 1.7% Makrani @ 1.61
19 98.1% Polish + 1.9% Druze @ 1.63
20 90% Polish + 10% Croatian @ 1.64

*Least-squares method:*

*Using 1 population approximation:*

1 Polish @ 2.238746
2 Swedish @ 4.368013
3 Norwegian @ 6.937643
4 North_German @ 7.445572
5 Belarusian @ 8.280502
6 Slovenian @ 8.800512
7 Scottish @ 8.935552
8 Austrian @ 9.235437
9 Orcadian @ 9.406956
10 Russian @ 9.506400
11 Irish @ 9.863779
12 Mordovian @ 9.869370
13 Hungarian @ 10.260476
14 English @ 10.468441
15 Karelian @ 10.544641
16 Finnish @ 11.698936
17 Lithuanian @ 12.190455
18 Croatian @ 12.493614
19 Utahn_White @ 14.122682
20 South_German @ 14.882483

*Using 2 populations approximation:*

1 50% Lithuanian +50% Irish @ 1.767380

*Using 3 populations approximation:*

1 50% Lithuanian +25% Scottish +25% Serbian @ 1.412848

*Using 4 populations approximation:*

1 Lithuanian + Belarusian + Irish + Irish @ 1.370878
2 Lithuanian + Lithuanian + Scottish + Serbian @ 1.412848
3 Lithuanian + Polish + Swedish + Croatian @ 1.493977
4 Lithuanian + Lithuanian + North_German + Serbian @ 1.495193
5 Lithuanian + Lithuanian + Slovenian + Utahn_White @ 1.532534
6 Lithuanian + Lithuanian + Hungarian + Utahn_White @ 1.532589
7 Lithuanian + Lithuanian + Norwegian + Serbian @ 1.536387
8 Lithuanian + Polish + Polish + Croatian @ 1.536519
9 Lithuanian + Lithuanian + Utahn_White + Croatian @ 1.539768
10 Lithuanian + Lithuanian + Slovenian + South_German @ 1.546338
11 Lithuanian + Polish + Swedish + Hungarian @ 1.549488
12 Lithuanian + Polish + North_German + Slovenian @ 1.554888
13 Lithuanian + Polish + Swedish + Slovenian @ 1.589559
14 Lithuanian + Lithuanian + Irish + South_German @ 1.594764
15 Lithuanian + Belarusian + Irish + Slovenian @ 1.595171
16 Lithuanian + Belarusian + Scottish + Croatian @ 1.604715
17 Lithuanian + Lithuanian + English + Croatian @ 1.607019
18 Lithuanian + Lithuanian + Irish + Utahn_White @ 1.607358
19 Lithuanian + Lithuanian + Swedish + Serbian @ 1.614269
20 Lithuanian + Belarusian + Irish + Austrian @ 1.632150

----------


## citizen of the world

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
W_African
38.39

2
Mediterranean
14.09

3
Wht_Nile_River
13.18

4
SW_Asian
12.83

5
Horn_Of_Africa
12.66

6
NE_European
3.73

7
Caucasian
2.22

8
S_Indian
0.79

9
Oceanian
0.7

10
Amerindian
0.45

11
Siberian
0.37

12
Omo_River
0.36

13
E_Asian
0.24



*

----------


## Twilight

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
NE_European
56.43

2
Mediterranean
29.56

3
Caucasian
9.84

4
SW_Asian
2.78

5
Amerindian
0.78

6
S_Indian
0.36

7
S_African
0.22

8
Beringian
0.04



*Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Irish
1.54

2
Orcadian
1.6

3
English
1.81

4
Scottish
2.77

5
North_German
2.98

6
Austrian
3.17

7
Slovenian
3.62

8
Utahn_White
4.01

9
Hungarian
4.09

10
Norwegian
4.42

11
South_German
4.73

12
Croatian
5.24

13
Swedish
6.58

14
French
8.09

15
Serbian
9

16
Polish
9.77

17
Bosnian
13.73

18
Macedonian
14.9

19
Romanian
16.04

20
Belarusian
16.34



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

73.2%
English
+ 
26.8%
Hungarian
@ 
1.1

2

98.2%
Orcadian
+ 
1.8%
Abkhasian
@ 
1.11

3

98.3%
Orcadian
+ 
1.7%
Georgian
@ 
1.11

4

78.2%
English
+ 
21.8%
Croatian
@ 
1.12

5

97.8%
Orcadian
+ 
2.2%
Balkar
@ 
1.12

6

84.4%
Scottish
+ 
15.6%
Bosnian
@ 
1.12

7

88.7%
Orcadian
+ 
11.3%
Serbian
@ 
1.12

8

67.6%
English
+ 
32.4%
Austrian
@ 
1.13

9

97.8%
Orcadian
+ 
2.2%
Lezgin
@ 
1.14

10

97.9%
Orcadian
+ 
2.1%
North_Ossetian
@ 
1.14

11

66.9%
Scottish
+ 
33.1%
Croatian
@ 
1.14

12

98.1%
Orcadian
+ 
1.9%
Armenian
@ 
1.15

13

98.2%
Orcadian
+ 
1.8%
Turk_Trabzon
@ 
1.15

14

97.7%
Orcadian
+ 
2.3%
Chechen
@ 
1.15

15

97.9%
Orcadian
+ 
2.1%
Kumyk
@ 
1.15

16

71.2%
English
+ 
28.8%
Slovenian
@ 
1.16

17

78%
Scottish
+ 
22%
Serbian
@ 
1.16

18

98%
Orcadian
+ 
2%
Turk_Istanbul
@ 
1.18

19

98.1%
Orcadian
+ 
1.9%
Azerbaijani
@ 
1.18

20

95.6%
Scottish
+ 
4.4%
Syrian
@ 
1.19


*

----------


## Dibran

My heritage is Albanian. 

Admix Results (sorted):

#	Population	Percent
1	Mediterranean	40.66
2	NE_European	32.89
3	Caucasian	18.24
4	SW_Asian	6.89
5	Horn_Of_Africa	1.27
6	Omo_River	0.05

Single Population Sharing:

#	Population (source)	Distance
1	Albanian	2.61
2	Tuscan	3.66
3	Italian	4.72
4	Greek_Thessaly	5.83
5	Montenegrin	6.95
6	Greek_Central	7.55
7	Bulgarian	8.97
8	Romanian	9.41
9	Macedonian	11.32
10	Portuguese	11.38
11	Ashkenazy_Jew	12.28
12	Spaniard	12.57
13	Sicilian	13.08
14	Brazilian	13.58
15	Bosnian	14.53
16	Sephardic_Jew	16.16
17	Serbian	17.27
18	French	18.13
19	Basque	18.96
20	South_German	21.08

Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

# Primary Population (source)	Secondary Population (source)	Distance
1 77.9%	Tuscan	+	22.1%	Spaniard	@	0.86
2 88.6%	Albanian	+	11.4%	Basque	@	0.94
3 71.7%	Greek_Central	+	28.3%	Basque	@	1.21
4 57.1%	Tuscan	+	42.9%	Italian	@	1.38
5 86.5%	Italian	+	13.5%	Cypriot	@	1.45
6 85.2%	Albanian	+	14.8%	Spaniard	@	1.45
7 74.3%	Italian	+	25.7%	Sicilian	@	1.46
8 85.1%	Tuscan	+	14.9%	Basque	@	1.59
9 74.7%	Spaniard	+	25.3%	Armenian	@	1.6
10 84.6%	Albanian	+	15.4%	Portuguese	@	1.62
11 69%	Albanian	+	31%	Italian	@	1.69
12 77.6%	Tuscan	+	22.4%	Portuguese	@	1.69
13 78.5%	Italian	+	21.5%	Sephardic_Jew	@	1.73
14 75.2%	Spaniard	+	24.8%	Turk_Trabzon	@	1.75
15 77.3%	Greek_Thessaly	+	22.7%	Basque	@	1.76
16 84.9%	Tuscan	+	15.1%	French	@	1.77
17 73.8%	Italian	+	26.2%	Ashkenazy_Jew	@	1.91
18 87.7%	Tuscan	+	12.3%	Utahn_White	@	2
19 91.6%	Albanian	+	8.4%	French	@	2.01
20 87.3%	Tuscan	+	12.7%	South_German	@	2.01

----------


## clarbg

from ancestrydna:

1
NE_European
55.31

2
Mediterranean
31.37

3
Caucasian
7.82

4
S_Indian
3.52

5
Amerindian
0.68

6
Oceanian
0.51

7
Beringian
0.41

8
SW_Asian
0.16

9
Siberian
0.09

10
E_Asian
0.09

11
S_African
0.05



i'm mostly scottish, english, welsh, irish and german with possibly some distant jewish or gypsy heritage.

----------


## Joey D

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Mediterranean
38.6

2
Caucasian
27.12

3
NE_European
19.96

4
SW_Asian
7.91

5
Horn_Of_Africa
5.04



*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Sicilian
5.11

2
Sephardic_Jew
5.18

3
Ashkenazy_Jew
5.49

4
Greek_Central
10.27

5
Tuscan
11.1

6
Greek_Thessaly
12.27

7
Albanian
12.51

8
Cypriot
15.54

9
Turk_Kayseri
17.4

10
Italian
18.67



Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Portuguese +50% Assyrian @ 2.375948


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Portuguese +25% Abkhasian +25% Samaritian @ 2.048449


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Basque + Greek_Thessaly + Georgian + Egyptian @ 1.649749
2 Basque + Tuscan + Abkhasian + Egyptian @ 1.716533
3 Basque + Albanian + Georgian + Egyptian @ 1.735333
4 Basque + Tuscan + Georgian + Egyptian @ 1.927964
5 Portuguese + Sephardic_Jew + Sephardic_Jew + Armenian @ 1.978499
6 Basque + Albanian + Abkhasian + Egyptian @ 2.003152
7 Basque + Greek_Thessaly + Georgian + Libyan @ 2.014288
8 Basque + Greek_Central + Abkhasian + Egyptian @ 2.022377
9 Basque + Greek_Central + Georgian + Egyptian @ 2.045975
10 Portuguese + Portuguese + Abkhasian + Samaritian @ 2.048449

----------


## New Englander

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Mediterranean
36.49

2
NE_European
27.44

3
Caucasian
22

4
SW_Asian
9.01

5
S_Indian
1.9

6
Horn_Of_Africa
1.51

7
Oceanian
0.77

8
Amerindian
0.41

9
W_African
0.27

10
Beringian
0.21

----------


## New Englander

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Greek_Central
3.85

2
Greek_Thessaly
4.74

3
Tuscan
4.86

4
Albanian
5.21

5
Ashkenazy_Jew
7.61

6
Sicilian
9.06

7
Italian
10.98

8
Sephardic_Jew
11.45

9
Montenegrin
11.55

10
Bulgarian
12.95

11
Romanian
13.71

12
Macedonian
14.87

13
Brazilian
16.62

14
Bosnian
16.88

15
Portuguese
17.98

16
Spaniard
19.28

17
Serbian
21.04

18
Cypriot
23.2

19
Turk_Kayseri
23.55

20
French
23.58

----------


## Azzurro

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Mediterranean
40.74

2
NE_European
23.15

3
Caucasian
21.55

4
SW_Asian
10.02

5
Horn_Of_Africa
2.33

6
Omo_River
1.53


*
*Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Ashkenazy_Jew
3.42

2
Sicilian
4.23

3
Sephardic_Jew
7.02

4
Tuscan
7.04

5
Albanian
8.12

6
Greek_Central
8.57

7
Greek_Thessaly
9.63

8
Italian
14.25

9
Montenegrin
15.69

10
Bulgarian
17.5

11
Brazilian
17.92

12
Romanian
18.19

13
Portuguese
19.25

14
Cypriot
19.47

15
Macedonian
19.65

16
Spaniard
21.12

17
Bosnian
22.11

18
Turk_Kayseri
23.06

19
Palestinian
23.42

20
Lebanese
23.49


*
Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Albanian +50% Sephardic_Jew @ 2.664263


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Basque +25% Armenian +25% Jordanian @ 1.857800


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Basque + Macedonian + Cypriot + Samaritian @ 1.795242
2 Basque + Basque + Armenian + Jordanian @ 1.857800
3 Basque + Basque + Syrian + Assyrian @ 1.863732
4 Basque + Italian + Cypriot + Lebanese @ 1.885416
5 Basque + Basque + Assyrian + Jordanian @ 1.888150
6 Basque + Greek_Central + Ashkenazy_Jew + Druze @ 1.908955
7 Basque + Greek_Thessaly + Sephardic_Jew + Druze @ 1.911682
8 Bosnian + Basque + Cypriot + Samaritian @ 1.919404
9 Basque + Tuscan + Ashkenazy_Jew + Druze @ 1.945571
10 Basque + Albanian + Sephardic_Jew + Druze @ 1.964788

----------


## Northener

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
NE_European
60.29

2
Mediterranean
27.89

3
Caucasian
7.49

4
S_Indian
1.77




Using 1 population approximation:
1 Norwegian @ 1.992688
2 North_German @ 2.868315
3 Swedish @ 2.986989
4 Scottish @ 3.242012
5 Orcadian @ 4.380325
6 English @ 5.039419
7 Irish @ 5.358310
8 Slovenian @ 6.525104
9 Austrian @ 6.665836
10 Polish @ 6.691632
11 Hungarian @ 7.842316
12 Utahn_White @ 8.761147
13 South_German @ 9.587996
14 Croatian @ 9.971821
15 French @ 13.261737
16 Belarusian @ 13.992449
17 Russian @ 14.305619
18 Mordovian @ 14.705501
19 Serbian @ 14.990499
20 Karelian @ 15.183251

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Swedish +50% Scottish @ 1.626224


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Swedish +25% Scottish +25% Scottish @ 1.626224


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Swedish + Swedish + Scottish + Scottish @ 1.626224
2 Polish + Norwegian + Scottish + Scottish @ 1.679182
3 Swedish + Swedish + Norwegian + Scottish @ 1.680796
4 Swedish + Swedish + Scottish + North_German @ 1.704836
5 Swedish + Norwegian + Norwegian + Scottish @ 1.715319
6 Polish + Scottish + Scottish + Scottish @ 1.764593
7 Polish + Scottish + Scottish + North_German @ 1.771122
8 Swedish + Swedish + Norwegian + English @ 1.796531
9 Swedish + Norwegian + Scottish + North_German @ 1.800423
10 Swedish + Norwegian + Norwegian + North_German @ 1.809944
11 Polish + Norwegian + Scottish + English @ 1.827831
12 Polish + Norwegian + Scottish + North_German @ 1.837408
13 Swedish + Swedish + Scottish + Orcadian @ 1.837677
14 Polish + Swedish + Scottish + English @ 1.843642
15 Swedish + Norwegian + Scottish + Scottish @ 1.845707
16 Swedish + Swedish + Scottish + English @ 1.852021
17 Swedish + Norwegian + Norwegian + Norwegian @ 1.857515
18 Swedish + Swedish + North_German + English @ 1.869576
19 Polish + Swedish + Scottish + Scottish @ 1.872455
20 Polish + Norwegian + Norwegian + Scottish @ 1
*

----------


## New Englander

*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

64.3%
Bulgarian
+
35.7%
Cypriot
@
1.63

2

72.7%
Italian
+
27.3%
Druze
@
1.71

3

63%
Romanian
+
37%
Cypriot
@
1.84

4

59.1%
Cypriot
+
40.9%
Norwegian
@
1.88

5

56.8%
Cypriot
+
43.2%
Orcadian
@
1.94

6

56.5%
Cypriot
+
43.5%
English
@
1.98

7

87.3%
Albanian
+
12.7%
Iranian
@
2

8

52.9%
Cypriot
+
47.1%
South_German
@
2.01

9

57.9%
Cypriot
+
42.1%
Scottish
@
2.01

10

53.7%
Cypriot
+
46.3%
Utahn_White
@
2.09

11

83.9%
Albanian
+
16.1%
Lebanese
@
2.11

12

85.3%
Albanian
+
14.7%
Iraqi_Jew
@
2.14

13

85.6%
Albanian
+
14.4%
Kurdish
@
2.18

14

71.7%
Montenegrin
+
28.3%
Druze
@
2.18

15

85.4%
Albanian
+
14.6%
Syrian
@
2.18

16

59.8%
Sephardic_Jew
+
40.2%
Bosnian
@
2.18

17

61.1%
Macedonian
+
38.9%
Cypriot
@
2.21

18

58.1%
Cypriot
+
41.9%
North_German
@
2.21

19

63.5%
Greek_Thessaly
+
36.5%
Ashkenazy_Jew
@
2.22

20

69.8%
Italian
+
30.2%
Lebanese
@
2.23




*​Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% French +25% Cypriot +25% Druze @ 1.615715


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Orcadian + Basque + Kurdish + Samaritian @ 1.303216
2 English + Basque + Kurdish + Samaritian @ 1.326787
3 Lithuanian + Sardinian + Kurdish + Cypriot @ 1.333449
4 Scottish + Basque + Kurdish + Samaritian @ 1.350815
5 French + Bulgarian + Sicilian + Druze @ 1.380914
6 Bulgarian + Italian + Albanian + Druze @ 1.385146
7 Romanian + Italian + Albanian + Druze @ 1.414185
8 French + Romanian + Sicilian + Druze @ 1.429115
9 Scottish + Basque + Azerbaijani + Samaritian @ 1.431475
10 Norwegian + Basque + Azerbaijani + Samaritian @ 1.440666
11 French + Romanian + Sephardic_Jew + Druze @ 1.441374
12 French + Albanian + Tuscan + Druze @ 1.524765
13 Irish + Basque + Kurdish + Samaritian @ 1.533852
14 Bulgarian + Italian + Tuscan + Druze @ 1.542935
15 Bosnian + Romanian + Ashkenazy_Jew + Cypriot @ 1.548024
16 Orcadian + Basque + Azerbaijani + Samaritian @ 1.552384
17 Austrian + Basque + Kurdish + Samaritian @ 1.553833
18 North_German + Basque + Kurdish + Samaritian @ 1.554201
19 Bosnian + Bulgarian + Ashkenazy_Jew + Cypriot @ 1.554318
20 Norwegian + Basque + Kurdish + Samaritian @ 1.559301

----------


## brg12007

*Admix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
NE_European
41.94

2
Mediterranean
33.62

3
Caucasian
14.94

4
SW_Asian
6.67

5
Horn_Of_Africa
0.76

6
Siberian
0.67

7
Omo_River
0.43

8
S_African
0.36

9
Oceanian
0.25

10
E_Asian
0.21

11
Beringian
0.16



*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Romanian
2.3

2
Macedonian
2.52

3
Bulgarian
2.87

4
Montenegrin
4.28

5
Bosnian
5.12

6
Italian
6.97

7
Serbian
7.02

8
French
9.41

9
Spaniard
11.32

10
South_German
11.46

11
Greek_Thessaly
11.49

12
Albanian
11.73

13
Croatian
12.2

14
Utahn_White
12.21

15
Portuguese
12.84

16
Tuscan
13.45

17
Greek_Central
13.95

18
Hungarian
14.03

19
Austrian
14.78

20
Irish
14.97

----------


## Ben

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
NE_European
52.04

2
Mediterranean
32.15

3
Caucasian
11.63

4
SW_Asian
0.95

5
Amerindian
0.82

6
Omo_River
0.75

7
Oceanian
0.51

8
E_Asian
0.45

9
Beringian
0.37

10
S_Indian
0.33



*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
South_German
2.58

2
Utahn_White
2.84

3
French
4.13

4
Irish
5.27

5
English
5.41

6
Serbian
5.77

7
Croatian
6.04

8
Orcadian
6.12

9
Hungarian
6.61

10
Scottish
6.99

11
Austrian
7.01

12
Slovenian
7.15

13
North_German
7.51

14
Norwegian
8.95

15
Bosnian
10.71





*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

95.8%
Utahn_White
+
4.2%
North_Ossetian
@
1.85

2

95.7%
Utahn_White
+
4.3%
Balkar
@
1.87

3

96.8%
Utahn_White
+
3.2%
Georgian
@
1.9

4

95.8%
Utahn_White
+
4.2%
Lezgin
@
1.9

5

96.5%
Utahn_White
+
3.5%
Abkhasian
@
1.91

6

95.5%
Utahn_White
+
4.5%
Chechen
@
1.92

7

95.4%
Utahn_White
+
4.6%
Nogai
@
1.93

8

95.8%
Utahn_White
+
4.2%
Kumyk
@
1.94

9

96.7%
South_German
+
3.3%
Lezgin
@
2.01

10

96.2%
Utahn_White
+
3.8%
Turk_Istanbul
@
2.02

11

73.2%
Utahn_White
+
26.8%
Serbian
@
2.05



What is "Utahn_White"? And why am I so it? haha

----------


## cyeeyc

*Closest Population Approximation:
*1 Norwegian + Scottish + French + Bosnian: 2.162858

*Population*


S_Indian
2.64

Mediterranean
30.42

Siberian
0.74

Wht_Nile_River
-

Amerindian
0.13

S_African
0.56

E_Asian
-

Caucasian
10.11

NE_European
52.16

Omo_River
-

W_African
-

Horn_Of_Africa
-

Oceanian
0.42

Beringian
0.94

SW_Asian
1.88





Most other projects show a lower population approximation score for me (<1.0), and are definitely more shifted towards the East, with countries like Turkey or Iran showing up, while also occasionally showing Ireland or Scotland in the mix as well. It's really interesting!

----------


## New Englander

There is no reason why Iran or Turkey would show up anywhere close to the same frequency as Scotland or such places. Your results are Northern European.

----------


## Sile

> *Mixed Mode Population Sharing:
> 
> #
> 
> Primary Population (source)
> Secondary Population (source)
> Distance
> 
> 1
> ...


Are you albanian because this is what your mixed should show

7

87.30%
Albanian
+
12.70%
Iranian
@
2

13

85.60%
Albanian
+
14.40%
Kurdish
@
2.18

15

85.40%
Albanian
+
14.60%
Syrian
@
2.18

12

85.30%
Albanian
+
14.70%
Iraqi_Jew
@
2.14

11

83.90%
Albanian
+
16.10%
Lebanese
@
2.11

2

72.70%
Italian
+
27.30%
Druze
@
1.71

14

71.70%
Montenegrin
+
28.30%
Druze
@
2.18

20

69.80%
Italian
+
30.20%
Lebanese
@
2.23

1

64.30%
Bulgarian
+
35.70%
Cypriot
@
1.63

19

63.50%
Greek_Thessaly
+
36.50%
Ashkenazy_Jew
@
2.22

3

63%
Romanian
+
37%
Cypriot
@
1.84

17

61.10%
Macedonian
+
38.90%
Cypriot
@
2.21

16

59.80%
Sephardic_Jew
+
40.20%
Bosnian
@
2.18

4

59.10%
Cypriot
+
40.90%
Norwegian
@
1.88

18

58.10%
Cypriot
+
41.90%
North_German
@
2.21

9

57.90%
Cypriot
+
42.10%
Scottish
@
2.01

5

56.80%
Cypriot
+
43.20%
Orcadian
@
1.94

6

56.50%
Cypriot
+
43.50%
English
@
1.98

10

53.70%
Cypriot
+
46.30%
Utahn_White
@
2.09

8

52.90%
Cypriot
+
47.10%
South_German
@
2.01

----------


## Boreas

> There is no reason why Iran or Turkey would show up anywhere close to the same frequency as Scotland or such places. Your results are Northern European.


I agree, if she was more Caucausian, maybe Turks and Iranan would be seen.

----------


## Boreas

That's me

Population Percent
1 Mediterranean 29.93
2 NE_European 25.99
3 Caucasian 23.08
4 SW_Asian 5.53
5 Siberian 5.17
6 S_Indian 3.83
7 E_Asian 2.98
8 Horn_Of_Africa 1.55
9 S_African 0.88
10 Beringian 0.64
11 Oceanian 0.41

1 Greek_Central @ 10.276858
2 Greek_Thessaly @ 11.155149
3 Albanian @ 13.146547
4 Tuscan @ 13.192442
5 Ashkenazy_Jew @ 14.383514
6 Sicilian @ 16.113983
7 Montenegrin @ 16.966465
8 Bulgarian @ 17.309252
9 Italian @ 17.309980
10 Sephardic_Jew @ 17.457418
11 Romanian @ 18.202927
12 Macedonian @ 18.358957
13 Bosnian @ 19.322008
14 Brazilian @ 21.583424
15 Nogai @ 23.687426
16 Turk_Kayseri @ 24.172474
17 Serbian @ 24.381184
18 Portuguese @ 24.825274
19 Romani @ 26.172417
20 Spaniard @ 26.365631

Is there a map, chart which shows distance of nations? I prefer visuals instead of numbers.

I suprised when I saw Uzbek in my results. Turkmen is ok but Uzbek

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Portuguese +50% Turkmen @ 4.053912


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Tuscan +25% Greek_Central +25% Uzbek @ 1.563525

1 Macedonian + Spaniard + Uzbek + Turk_Trabzon @ 1.248343
2 Spaniard + Romanian + Uzbek + Turk_Trabzon @ 1.288802
3 Tuscan + Greek_Central + Greek_Central + Uzbek @ 1.299731
4 Spaniard + Bulgarian + Uzbek + Turk_Trabzon @ 1.375821
5 Spaniard + Romanian + Uzbek + Armenian @ 1.404743
6 Spaniard + Montenegrin + Uzbek + Armenian @ 1.473608
7 Spaniard + Italian + Uzbek + Armenian @ 1.474520
8 French + Greek_Thessaly + Uzbek + Cypriot @ 1.490034
9 Spaniard + Bulgarian + Uzbek + Armenian @ 1.491286
10 Albanian + Greek_Central + Greek_Central + Uzbek @ 1.496192

----------


## New Englander

@Sile

Im 50% Campanian, 12.5% New Brunswick English, 12.5% Nova Scotia Scottish, 12.5% Lithuanian Ashkenazim, 12.5% Istanbul Jew.

----------


## DNZ

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
NE_European
35.88

2
Mediterranean
29.3

3
Caucasian
19.97

4
SW_Asian
6.46

5
Siberian
3.82

6
E_Asian
1.64

7
Horn_Of_Africa
1.6

8
Omo_River
0.59

9
Beringian
0.52

10
S_Indian
0.22



Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Macedonian
7.69

2
Bulgarian
7.9

3
Bosnian
8.12

4
Romanian
8.5

5
Montenegrin
8.56

6
Greek_Thessaly
8.6

7
Greek_Central
10.07

8
Italian
10.61

9
Albanian
10.76

10
Tuscan
12.01

11
Serbian
12.64

12
French
17.14

13
Brazilian
17.25

14
Croatian
17.36

15
Ashkenazy_Jew
17.99

16
Portuguese
18.15

17
Spaniard
18.16

18
South_German
18.65

19
Hungarian
19.29

20
Utahn_White
19.4



Ok.Now,I am starting to listen Makedonsko Devojche:)

Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

78.9%
Greek_Thessaly
+ 
21.1%
Chuvash
@ 
1.48

2

76.2%
Greek_Central
+ 
23.8%
Chuvash
@ 
1.69

3

50.5%
Cypriot
+ 
49.5%
Karelian
@ 
1.8

4

50%
Cypriot
+ 
50%
Russian
@ 
2.22

5

51.4%
Cypriot
+ 
48.6%
Finnish
@ 
2.44

6

77.8%
Greek_Thessaly
+ 
22.2%
Bashkir
@ 
2.48

7

81.7%
Macedonian
+ 
18.3%
Turkmen
@ 
2.77

8

50.3%
Mordovian
+ 
49.7%
Cypriot
@ 
2.88

9

73.2%
Tuscan
+ 
26.8%
Chuvash
@ 
3.12

10

79.8%
Macedonian
+ 
20.2%
Nogai
@ 
3.17

11

80.2%
Romanian
+ 
19.8%
Turkmen
@ 
3.24

12

81.7%
Bulgarian
+ 
18.3%
Turkmen
@ 
3.33

13

79.4%
Bulgarian
+ 
20.6%
Nogai
@ 
3.34

14

78%
Romanian
+ 
22%
Nogai
@ 
3.37

15

75.7%
Albanian
+ 
24.3%
Chuvash
@ 
3.57

16

80.4%
Bosnian
+ 
19.6%
Turk_Kayseri
@ 
3.8

17

84.8%
Macedonian
+ 
15.2%
Iranian
@ 
3.88

18

83.6%
Bosnian
+ 
16.4%
Assyrian
@ 
3.91

19

82.2%
Bulgarian
+ 
17.8%
Tadjik
@ 
3.92

20

81.7%
Bosnian
+ 
18.3%
Lebanese
@ 
3.92


*

----------


## brg12007

@dnz haha dobro dojdovte, sedi si malce! :)

----------


## DNZ

*


































Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Karelian +50% Cypriot @ 1.914385


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Karelian +25% Cypriot +25% Cypriot @ 1.914385


Using 4 populations approximation:
1 Utahn_White + Chuvash + Greek_Central + Cypriot @ 1.524842
2 Chuvash + South_German + Greek_Central + Cypriot @ 1.553196
3 Chuvash + Croatian + Tuscan + Cypriot @ 1.566676
4 Chuvash + Tuscan + Greek_Central + Greek_Central @ 1.618655
5 Chuvash + Albanian + Greek_Central + Greek_Central @ 1.627429
6 Chuvash + South_German + Greek_Thessaly + Cypriot @ 1.725130
7 Chuvash + Greek_Thessaly + Greek_Central + Greek_Central @ 1.743040
8 Irish + Chuvash + Greek_Central + Cypriot @ 1.748433
9 Hungarian + Chuvash + Tuscan + Cypriot @ 1.764410
10 Utahn_White + Chuvash + Greek_Thessaly + Cypriot @ 1.780464
11 Chuvash + Greek_Thessaly + Tuscan + Greek_Central @ 1.794876
12 English + Chuvash + Greek_Central + Cypriot @ 1.818560
13 Chuvash + Serbian + Greek_Thessaly + Cypriot @ 1.826371
14 Chuvash + Croatian + Albanian + Cypriot @ 1.835721
15 Chuvash + Greek_Central + Greek_Central + Greek_Central @ 1.845628
16 Chuvash + Spaniard + Romanian + Armenian @ 1.855710
17 Chuvash + Greek_Thessaly + Greek_Thessaly + Greek_Central @ 1.904770
18 Karelian + Karelian + Cypriot + Cypriot @ 1.914385
19 Chuvash + Macedonian + Romanian + Cypriot @ 1.914909
20 Slovenian + Chuvash + Tuscan + Cypriot @ 


*

----------


## DNZ

> @dnz haha dobro dojdovte, sedi si malce! :)


Благодаря, Имате ли ракия?Do you understand Bulgaro-Tatar language?:)Haha

----------


## Aha

puntDNAL K15 Oracle

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
NE_European
63.88

2
Mediterranean
18.84

3
Caucasian
8.25

4
SW_Asian
2.18

5
Siberian
2.17

6
S_Indian
1.97




Finished reading population data. 157 populations found.
15 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Polish @ 5.354330
2 Russian @ 5.730616
3 Belarusian @ 6.025012
4 Mordovian @ 6.370009
5 Karelian @ 6.533452
6 Finnish @ 8.071084
7 Swedish @ 8.080589
8 Lithuanian @ 10.438983
9 Norwegian @ 10.454543
10 North_German @ 10.856459
11 Slovenian @ 11.349289
12 Austrian @ 12.087125
13 Hungarian @ 12.530334
14 Scottish @ 12.698626
15 Orcadian @ 12.891272
16 Irish @ 13.177242
17 English @ 14.027098
18 Croatian @ 14.696624
19 Utahn_White @ 17.422754
20 South_German @ 18.032896

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Russian +50% Polish @ 3.245989


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Belarusian +25% Karelian +25% Croatian @ 1.851604


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Belarusian + Belarusian + Karelian + Croatian @ 1.851604
2 Lithuanian + Lithuanian + Karelian + Bosnian @ 1.915145
3 Lithuanian + Belarusian + Karelian + Serbian @ 1.985099
4 Belarusian + Karelian + Karelian + Croatian @ 1.987211
5 Lithuanian + Karelian + Karelian + Serbian @ 2.003681
6 Belarusian + Karelian + Russian + Croatian @ 2.009402
7 Belarusian + Belarusian + Russian + Croatian @ 2.038110
8 Belarusian + Belarusian + Karelian + Hungarian @ 2.103017
9 Lithuanian + Karelian + Russian + Serbian @ 2.116921
10 Lithuanian + Belarusian + Karelian + Bosnian @ 2.118906
11 Belarusian + Russian + Russian + Croatian @ 2.176955
12 Belarusian + Karelian + Russian + Hungarian @ 2.185034
13 Belarusian + Belarusian + Finnish + Croatian @ 2.189722
14 Lithuanian + Lithuanian + Russian + Bosnian @ 2.208328
15 Lithuanian + Finnish + Karelian + Serbian @ 2.208906
16 Lithuanian + Belarusian + Finnish + Bosnian @ 2.211701
17 Belarusian + Karelian + Karelian + Hungarian @ 2.212408
18 Lithuanian + Belarusian + Russian + Serbian @ 2.217378
19 Belarusian + Belarusian + Russian + Hungarian @ 2.221628
20 Lithuanian + Belarusian + Finnish + Serbian @ 2.230067*

----------


## Apsurdistan

1
NE_European
51.41

2
Mediterranean
26.59

3
Caucasian
14.86

4
SW_Asian
3.24

5
Horn_Of_Africa
2.01

6
Amerindian
0.7

7
Siberian
0.64

8
Oceanian
0.25

9
Beringian
0.19

10
Omo_River
0.1



*Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Croatian
2.89

2
Hungarian
4.55

3
Serbian
4.74

4
Slovenian
5.67

5
Austrian
6.15

6
Irish
6.84

7
South_German
7.43

8
Utahn_White
7.62

9
Orcadian
8.2

10
Bosnian
8.4

11
English
8.43

12
North_German
8.61

13
French
9.36

14
Scottish
9.61

15
Norwegian
10.49

16
Macedonian
10.51

17
Swedish
11.98

18
Romanian
12.37

19
Bulgarian
12.9

20
Polish
14.28




How am I more Irish than Bosnian? I seriously doubt the accuracy of this thing. 
*Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Croatian @ 3.186947
2 Hungarian @ 5.043588
3 Serbian @ 5.190075
4 Slovenian @ 6.306321
5 Austrian @ 6.837842
6 Irish @ 7.580359
7 South_German @ 8.140759
8 Utahn_White @ 8.373675
9 Orcadian @ 9.119595
10 Bosnian @ 9.297574
11 English @ 9.358515
12 North_German @ 9.593372
13 French @ 10.239040
14 Scottish @ 10.689256
15 Macedonian @ 11.597433
16 Norwegian @ 11.692992
17 Swedish @ 13.354453
18 Romanian @ 13.621592
19 Bulgarian @ 14.221242
20 Polish @ 15.906157

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Belarusian +50% Greek_Thessaly @ 2.536049


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Belarusian +25% Basque +25% Chechen @ 2.445819


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++++++
1 Lithuanian + Belarusian + Basque + Chechen @ 2.189819
2 Belarusian + Croatian + Croatian + Greek_Central @ 2.231934
3 Belarusian + Slovenian + Serbian + Greek_Central @ 2.249257
4 Belarusian + Slovenian + Serbian + Greek_Thessaly @ 2.269601
5 Lithuanian + Hungarian + Serbian + Greek_Central @ 2.289965
6 Lithuanian + Slovenian + Serbian + Greek_Central @ 2.294595
7 Karelian + Croatian + Croatian + Greek_Central @ 2.316794
8 Karelian + Croatian + Croatian + Greek_Thessaly @ 2.324214
9 Belarusian + Hungarian + Croatian + Greek_Central @ 2.326611
10 Lithuanian + Croatian + Serbian + Greek_Central @ 2.332258
11 Lithuanian + Croatian + Serbian + Greek_Thessaly @ 2.334889
12 Belarusian + Hungarian + Serbian + Greek_Thessaly @ 2.343273
13 Russian + Slovenian + Croatian + Greek_Central @ 2.352894
14 Belarusian + Croatian + Croatian + Greek_Thessaly @ 2.354977
15 Belarusian + North_German + Serbian + Greek_Central @ 2.362651
16 Russian + Croatian + Croatian + Greek_Thessaly @ 2.367042
17 Karelian + Slovenian + Serbian + Greek_Thessaly @ 2.368640
18 Russian + Irish + Croatian + Greek_Central @ 2.374216
19 Karelian + Hungarian + Croatian + Greek_Central @ 2.375219
20 Russian + Croatian + Croatian + Greek_Central @ 2.381011

Done.

----------


## I1a3_Young

*Admix Results (sorted):*

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
NE_European
54.52

2
Mediterranean
31.52

3
Caucasian
8.79

4
SW_Asian
2.57

5
Amerindian
0.77

6
Oceanian
0.62

7
W_African
0.59

8
Wht_Nile_River
0.56

9
S_African
0.04



*Single Population Sharing:*

*#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Utahn_White
2.27

2
English
2.61

3
South_German
2.84

4
Orcadian
3.35

5
Irish
3.6

6
Scottish
4.19

7
North_German
5.19

8
Austrian
5.23

9
Hungarian
5.79

10
French
5.8

11
Slovenian
5.88

12
Norwegian
6.11

13
Croatian
6.34

14
Serbian
8.37

15
Swedish
8.61

16
Polish
12.03

17
Bosnian
13.1

18
Macedonian
13.66

19
Romanian
14.56

20
Bulgarian
15.3



*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:*

*#*

*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

90.9%
 English
 + 
9.1%
 Brazilian
 @ 
1.24

2

85.3%
 Scottish
 + 
14.7%
 Brazilian
 @ 
1.44

3

79.8%
 French
 + 
20.2%
 Lithuanian
 @ 
1.45

4

89.8%
 North_German
 + 
10.2%
 Sardinian
 @ 
1.48

5

68%
 French
 + 
32%
 Polish
 @ 
1.5

6

65.2%
 Orcadian
 + 
34.8%
 French
 @ 
1.51

7

72.5%
 English
 + 
27.5%
 French
 @ 
1.52

8

82.7%
 Scottish
 + 
17.3%
 Italian
 @ 
1.57

9

93.7%
 Orcadian
 + 
6.3%
 Sardinian
 @ 
1.58

10

60.3%
 French
 + 
39.7%
 Swedish
 @ 
1.58

11

86.3%
 Scottish
 + 
13.7%
 Albanian
 @ 
1.59

12

90.2%
 Scottish
 + 
9.8%
 Sicilian
 @ 
1.59

13

59%
 Scottish
 + 
41%
 French
 @ 
1.6

14

90%
 English
 + 
10%
 Italian
 @ 
1.6

15

92.3%
 English
 + 
7.7%
 Albanian
 @ 
1.61

16

89.9%
 Scottish
 + 
10.1%
 Ashkenazy_Jew
 @ 
1.61

17

95.5%
 English
 + 
4.5%
 Sardinian
 @ 
1.62

18

94.6%
 English
 + 
5.4%
 Sicilian
 @ 
1.62

19

89%
 English
 + 
11%
 Spaniard
 @ 
1.63

20

94.4%
 English
 + 
5.6%
 Ashkenazy_Jew
 @ 
1.63

----------


## Stuvanè

My PuntDNAL K15 results (from eastern Emilia/Romagna)

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
Mediterranean
39.26

2
NE_European
34.3

3
Caucasian
15.98

4
SW_Asian
7.81

5
Horn_Of_Africa
2.04

6
E_Asian
0.52

7
Oceanian
0.08



Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Italian
3.38

2
Albanian
4.25

3
Montenegrin
5.06

4
Tuscan
6.02

5
Greek_Thessaly
6.92

6
Bulgarian
7.2

7
Romanian
7.69

8
Greek_Central
9.1

9
Macedonian
9.69

10
Portuguese
10.09

11
Spaniard
10.72

12
Brazilian
12.29

13
Bosnian
12.89

14
Ashkenazy_Jew
13.78

15
Sicilian
14.91

16
Serbian
15.56

17
French
16.25

18
Sephardic_Jew
17.88

19
Basque
18.24

20
South_German
19.15


*

----------


## alexfritz

Population


S_Indian
-

Mediterranean
39.55

Siberian
1.16

Wht_Nile_River
-

Amerindian
-

S_African
0.15

E_Asian
-

Caucasian
11.81

NE_European
41.52

Omo_River
-

W_African
-

Horn_Of_Africa
0.89

Oceanian
-

Beringian
0.39

SW_Asian
4.52




Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Scottish +25% Greek_Central +25% Sardinian @ 1.396515


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +
1 English + Serbian + Macedonian + Sardinian @ 0.972299
2 Irish + Serbian + Macedonian + Sardinian @ 1.135634
3 Orcadian + Serbian + Macedonian + Sardinian @ 1.144001
4 Scottish + Serbian + Macedonian + Sardinian @ 1.185860
5 Basque + Macedonian + Macedonian + Spaniard @ 1.195652
6 Swedish + Macedonian + Macedonian + Sardinian @ 1.198298
7 North_German + Serbian + Romanian + Sardinian @ 1.235789
8 French + Serbian + Serbian + Sardinian @ 1.238554
9 Orcadian + Serbian + Romanian + Sardinian @ 1.244230
10 Irish + Serbian + Romanian + Sardinian @ 1.261957
11 Scottish + North_German + Greek_Central + Sardinian @ 1.266848
12 South_German + Serbian + Serbian + Sardinian @ 1.268538
13 Scottish + Serbian + Romanian + Sardinian @ 1.269453
14 Utahn_White + Basque + Bulgarian + Albanian @ 1.271133
15 South_German + Basque + Romanian + Albanian @ 1.271134
16 English + Serbian + Romanian + Sardinian @ 1.277277
17 Swedish + Utahn_White + Greek_Central + Sardinian @ 1.278624
18 Swedish + Macedonian + Romanian + Sardinian @ 1.280187
19 North_German + Slovenian + Albanian + Sardinian @ 1.282798
20 Scottish + Serbian + Bulgarian + Sardinian @ 1.288076

----------


## zanipolo

puntDNAL K15 Oracle

Admix Results (sorted):

#	Population	Percent
1 NE_European 41.71
2 Mediterranean 35.39
3 Caucasian 15.34
4 SW_Asian 5.81


Finished reading population data. 157 populations found.
15 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 Romanian @ 1.973475
2 Bulgarian @ 3.018725
3 Macedonian @ 3.673450
4 Montenegrin @ 4.076682
5 Italian @ 6.274014
6 Bosnian @ 6.988663
7 Serbian @ 8.587413
8 French @ 10.329917
9 Spaniard @ 11.482882
10 Albanian @ 12.231318
11 Greek_Thessaly @ 12.321840
12 Portuguese @ 12.967913
13 South_German @ 13.055965
14 Utahn_White @ 13.865180
15 Tuscan @ 14.007181
16 Croatian @ 14.510390
17 Greek_Central @ 15.052106
18 Brazilian @ 15.773102
19 Hungarian @ 16.551128
20 Irish @ 17.206766

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Romanian +50% Romanian @ 1.973475


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Serbian +25% Spaniard +25% Greek_Central @ 1.679479


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ +++++++
1 Austrian + French + Albanian + Tuscan @ 1.529033
2 Utahn_White + Romanian + Romanian + Albanian @ 1.549248
3 Austrian + French + Tuscan + Tuscan @ 1.580340
4 Scottish + Romanian + Montenegrin + Tuscan @ 1.617739
5 English + Romanian + Montenegrin + Tuscan @ 1.629120
6 English + Utahn_White + French + Cypriot @ 1.633135
7 Croatian + Spaniard + Romanian + Greek_Central @ 1.646686
8 English + Romanian + Romanian + Tuscan @ 1.653761
9 Austrian + Romanian + Italian + Albanian @ 1.654249
10 Scottish + Utahn_White + French + Cypriot @ 1.660018
11 Utahn_White + Romanian + Romanian + Tuscan @ 1.669632
12 Austrian + French + Albanian + Albanian @ 1.670418
13 English + French + Albanian + Greek_Central @ 1.674128
14 South_German + Romanian + Romanian + Albanian @ 1.674246
15 Utahn_White + Bosnian + Italian + Albanian @ 1.677647
16 Orcadian + Romanian + Montenegrin + Tuscan @ 1.679194
17 Serbian + Serbian + Spaniard + Greek_Central @ 1.679479
18 English + Romanian + Montenegrin + Albanian @ 1.682905
19 Orcadian + Romanian + Italian + Albanian @ 1.683327
20 Orcadian + Utahn_White + French + Cypriot @ 1.685649

----------


## zagortenay

My father side is from Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina, and my mother is from Central Anatolia:

*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Mediterranean
29.65

2
Caucasian
26.54

3
NE_European
25.62

4
SW_Asian
9.39

5
E_Asian
4.5

6
Beringian
1.51

7
Oceanian
1.28

8
Horn_Of_Africa
0.75

9
S_Indian
0.42

10
S_African
0.23

11
Siberian
0.08

12
Amerindian
0.04



*Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Greek_Central
8.94

2
Greek_Thessaly
10.4

3
Tuscan
12.66

4
Ashkenazy_Jew
12.7

5
Albanian
12.89

6
Sicilian
14.02

7
Sephardic_Jew
14.98

8
Montenegrin
16.88

9
Bulgarian
17.35

10
Italian
17.45

11
Romanian
18.11

12
Macedonian
18.31

13
Bosnian
18.91

14
Turk_Kayseri
19.13

15
Lebanese
21.63

16
Nogai
21.65

17
Brazilian
22.41

18
Chechen
22.94

19
Cypriot
22.96

20
Palestinian
23.08



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

76.7%
Greek_Central
+
23.3%
Turkmen
@
4.71

2

73.2%
Greek_Thessaly
+
26.8%
Turkmen
@
4.96

3

50.3%
Bosnian
+
49.7%
Turk_Kayseri
@
4.99

4

60%
Bulgarian
+
40%
Azerbaijani
@
5.07

5

58%
Bosnian
+
42%
Assyrian
@
5.1

6

74.1%
Greek_Central
+
25.9%
Nogai
@
5.1

7

58.7%
Bosnian
+
41.3%
Druze
@
5.22

8

58.9%
Romanian
+
41.1%
Azerbaijani
@
5.28

9

51.2%
Macedonian
+
48.8%
Turk_Kayseri
@
5.3

10

62.9%
Turk_Kayseri
+
37.1%
Austrian
@
5.32

11

52.7%
Bulgarian
+
47.3%
Turk_Kayseri
@
5.35

12

58.6%
Macedonian
+
41.4%
Azerbaijani
@
5.39

13

60.8%
Montenegrin
+
39.2%
Azerbaijani
@
5.42

14

52.8%
Serbian
+
47.2%
Druze
@
5.44

15

53.6%
Druze
+
46.4%
Hungarian
@
5.47

16

70.3%
Greek_Thessaly
+
29.7%
Nogai
@
5.47

17

54.2%
Assyrian
+
45.8%
Hungarian
@
5.48

18

51.9%
Druze
+
48.1%
Croatian
@
5.49

19

55.3%
Assyrian
+
44.7%
Austrian
@
5.5

20

61.9%
Turk_Kayseri
+
38.1%
Hungarian
@
5.51


*

----------


## zagortenay

My father side emigrated to Turkey from Mostar, Bosnia & Herzegovina in late 19th century. Mother side is from Central Anatolia. 
*#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Mediterranean
29.65

2
Caucasian
26.54

3
NE_European
25.62

4
SW_Asian
9.39

5
E_Asian
4.5

6
Beringian
1.51

7
Oceanian
1.28

8
Horn_Of_Africa
0.75

9
S_Indian
0.42

10
S_African
0.23

11
Siberian
0.08

12
Amerindian
0.04



*Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Greek_Central
8.94

2
Greek_Thessaly
10.4

3
Tuscan
12.66

4
Ashkenazy_Jew
12.7

5
Albanian
12.89

6
Sicilian
14.02

7
Sephardic_Jew
14.98

8
Montenegrin
16.88

9
Bulgarian
17.35

10
Italian
17.45

11
Romanian
18.11

12
Macedonian
18.31

13
Bosnian
18.91

14
Turk_Kayseri
19.13

15
Lebanese
21.63

16
Nogai
21.65

17
Brazilian
22.41

18
Chechen
22.94

19
Cypriot
22.96

20
Palestinian
23.08



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

76.7%
Greek_Central
+
23.3%
Turkmen
@
4.71

2

73.2%
Greek_Thessaly
+
26.8%
Turkmen
@
4.96

3

50.3%
Bosnian
+
49.7%
Turk_Kayseri
@
4.99

4

60%
Bulgarian
+
40%
Azerbaijani
@
5.07

5

58%
Bosnian
+
42%
Assyrian
@
5.1

6

74.1%
Greek_Central
+
25.9%
Nogai
@
5.1

7

58.7%
Bosnian
+
41.3%
Druze
@
5.22

8

58.9%
Romanian
+
41.1%
Azerbaijani
@
5.28

9

51.2%
Macedonian
+
48.8%
Turk_Kayseri
@
5.3

10

62.9%
Turk_Kayseri
+
37.1%
Austrian
@
5.32

11

52.7%
Bulgarian
+
47.3%
Turk_Kayseri
@
5.35

12

58.6%
Macedonian
+
41.4%
Azerbaijani
@
5.39

13

60.8%
Montenegrin
+
39.2%
Azerbaijani
@
5.42

14

52.8%
Serbian
+
47.2%
Druze
@
5.44

15

53.6%
Druze
+
46.4%
Hungarian
@
5.47

16

70.3%
Greek_Thessaly
+
29.7%
Nogai
@
5.47

17

54.2%
Assyrian
+
45.8%
Hungarian
@
5.48

18

51.9%
Druze
+
48.1%
Croatian
@
5.49

19

55.3%
Assyrian
+
44.7%
Austrian
@
5.5

20

61.9%
Turk_Kayseri
+
38.1%
Hungarian
@
5.51


*

----------


## snkves

puntDNAL K15 Oracle

Admix Results (sorted):

# Population Percent
1 NE_European 59.79
2 Mediterranean 27.47
3 Caucasian 5.79
4 SW_Asian 1.84
5 Siberian 1.18
6 S_Indian 1.17
7 Oceanian 0.98
8 Amerindian 0.63
9 Beringian 0.54
10 W_African 0.52
11 S_African 0.09

Single Population Sharing:

# Population (source) Distance
1 Norwegian 1.79
2 Swedish 2.89
3 North_German 3.46
4 Scottish 3.74
5 Orcadian 4.4
6 English 5.07
7 Irish 5.7
8 Polish 6.13
9 Austrian 6.24
10 Slovenian 6.32
11 Hungarian 7.33
12 Utahn_White 8.34
13 South_German 8.97
14 Croatian 9.34
15 French 12.2
16 Belarusian 12.45
17 Russian 12.57
18 Mordovian 12.73
19 Karelian 13.53
20 Serbian 13.85

Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

# Primary Population (source) Secondary Population (source) Distance
1 93.7% Norwegian + 6.3% Finnish 1.51
2 93.2% Norwegian + 6.8% Mordovian 1.53
3 93.5% Norwegian + 6.5% Russian 1.57
4 94.4% Norwegian + 5.6% Karelian 1.6
5 98.8% Norwegian + 1.2% Selkup 1.61
6 99.3% Norwegian + 0.7% Nganassan 1.62
7 97.4% Norwegian + 2.6% Chuvash 1.64
8 99.2% Norwegian + 0.8% Dolgan 1.66
9 95.1% Norwegian + 4.9% Belarusian 1.67
10 96.4% Norwegian + 3.6% Lithuanian 1.69
11 99.5% Norwegian + 0.5% Papuan 1.69
12 99.5% Norwegian + 0.5% Yoruban 1.71
13 99.5% Norwegian + 0.5% Mandinka 1.71
14 99.5% Norwegian + 0.5% Brong 1.71
15 99.5% Norwegian + 0.5% Bambaran 1.71
16 99.5% Norwegian + 0.5% Igbo 1.71
17 99.4% Norwegian + 0.6% African_American 1.72
18 99.5% Norwegian + 0.5% Hausa 1.72
19 99.5% Norwegian + 0.5% SA_Bantu 1.72
20 99.5% Norwegian + 0.5% Bamoun 1.72

----------


## Hawk

Mine, Albanian.

*Admix Results (sorted):

**#*
*Population*
*Percent*

1
Mediterranean
35.35

2
NE_European
34.86

3
Caucasian
21.01

4
SW_Asian
6.33

5
Horn_Of_Africa
1.03

6
Amerindian
0.42

7
Omo_River
0.42

8
Beringian
0.34

9
Siberian
0.23




*Single Population Sharing:

**#*
*Population (source)*
*Distance*

1
Greek_Thessaly
3.27

2
Albanian
5.19

3
Montenegrin
5.59

4
Greek_Central
5.59

5
Italian
6.08

6
Tuscan
6.24

7
Bulgarian
6.54

8
Romanian
7.12

9
Macedonian
8.04

10
Bosnian
10.45

11
Serbian
14.07

12
Ashkenazy_Jew
14.33

13
Portuguese
14.78

14
Spaniard
15.33

15
Brazilian
15.41

16
Sicilian
15.5

17
French
17.02

18
Sephardic_Jew
18.19

19
South_German
19.35

20
Croatian
19.56



*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

**#*

*Primary Population (source)*
*Secondary Population (source)*
*Distance*

1

71.9%
Greek_Thessaly
+
28.1%
Macedonian
@
0.99

2

81.9%
Greek_Thessaly
+
18.1%
Serbian
@
1

3

75.5%
Greek_Central
+
24.5%
French
@
1.02

4

89%
Greek_Thessaly
+
11%
Scottish
@
1.04

5

77.8%
Greek_Central
+
22.2%
South_German
@
1.04

6

88.3%
Greek_Thessaly
+
11.7%
English
@
1.05

7

89.1%
Greek_Thessaly
+
10.9%
North_German
@
1.06

8

89.7%
Greek_Thessaly
+
10.3%
Norwegian
@
1.08

9

78.5%
Greek_Central
+
21.5%
Utahn_White
@
1.08

10

56.2%
Greek_Central
+
43.8%
Romanian
@
1.08

11

86.7%
Greek_Thessaly
+
13.3%
Utahn_White
@
1.08

12

88%
Greek_Thessaly
+
12%
Irish
@
1.08

13

86.2%
Greek_Thessaly
+
13.8%
South_German
@
1.09

14

88.5%
Greek_Thessaly
+
11.5%
Orcadian
@
1.09

15

90.4%
Greek_Thessaly
+
9.6%
Swedish
@
1.11

16

59.2%
Greek_Central
+
40.8%
Macedonian
@
1.12

17

80.9%
Greek_Central
+
19.1%
English
@
1.15

18

84.7%
Greek_Thessaly
+
15.3%
French
@
1.15

19

54.1%
Greek_Central
+
45.9%
Bulgarian
@
1.17

20

69.8%
Greek_Thessaly
+
30.2%
Romanian
@
1.19

----------


## HiveMindTerror

This seems to be very broad*

Admix Results (sorted):
*
#	Population	Percent
1	NE_European	52.27
2	Mediterranean	29.27
3	Caucasian	8.84
4	SW_Asian	3.76
5	Horn_Of_Africa	3.52
6	Siberian	1.5
7	Oceanian	0.51
8	Beringian	0.28
9	S_Indian	0.04

*Single Population Sharing:*

#	Population (source)	Distance
1	South_German	4.55
2	Utahn_White	4.82
3	Hungarian	5.34
4	Irish	5.46
5	Austrian	5.46
6	Orcadian	5.52
7	English	5.55
8	Croatian	5.64
9	Slovenian	5.91
10	North_German	6.79
11	French	6.9
12	Scottish	6.99
13	Serbian	7.48
14	Norwegian	7.76
15	Swedish	9.92
16	Bosnian	11.43
17	Macedonian	12.29
18	Polish	12.95
19	Romanian	13.45
20	Bulgarian	14

*Mixed Mode Population Sharing:*

# Primary Population (source)	Secondary Population (source)	Distance
1 87.4%	Norwegian	+	12.6%	Egyptian	@	1.86
2 87.4%	Norwegian	+	12.6%	Libyan	@	2.12
3 87.9%	Norwegian	+	12.1%	Yemenite_Jew	@	2.15
4 89.5%	North_German	+	10.5%	Yemenite_Jew	@	2.29
5 89%	North_German	+	11%	Libyan	@	2.29
6 89.1%	North_German	+	10.9%	Egyptian	@	2.37
7 91.3%	Orcadian	+	8.7%	Egyptian	@	2.41
8 84.4%	Swedish	+	15.6%	Egyptian	@	2.42
9 91.6%	Orcadian	+	8.4%	Yemenite_Jew	@	2.45
10 92.6%	English	+	7.4%	Tygray	@	2.46
11 89.3%	Scottish	+	10.7%	Yemenite_Jew	@	2.47
12 92.7%	English	+	7.3%	Eritrean	@	2.48
13 92.8%	English	+	7.2%	Amhara	@	2.48
14 88.9%	Scottish	+	11.1%	Egyptian	@	2.51
15 84.4%	Swedish	+	15.6%	Libyan	@	2.51
16 93.1%	English	+	6.9%	Afar	@	2.52
17 91.4%	Orcadian	+	8.6%	Libyan	@	2.56
18 89.8%	North_German	+	10.2%	Mozabite_Berber	@	2.58
19 93.2%	English	+	6.8%	Oromo	@	2.66
20 77.4%	Swedish	+	22.6%	Ashkenazy_Jew	@	2.66

----------


## Joey37

1
NE_European
52.37

2
Mediterranean
32.42

3
Caucasian
11.07

4
SW_Asian
1.95




Finished reading population data. 157 populations found.
15 components mode.

--------------------------------

Least-squares method.

Using 1 population approximation:
1 South_German @ 1.735685
2 Utahn_White @ 1.958414
3 French @ 4.125375
4 English @ 5.306074
5 Irish @ 5.361042
6 Orcadian @ 6.121551
7 Croatian @ 6.419415
8 Serbian @ 6.629312
9 Hungarian @ 6.943052
10 Austrian @ 7.094094
11 Scottish @ 7.228004
12 Slovenian @ 7.492564
13 North_German @ 7.942473
14 Norwegian @ 9.458078
15 Bosnian @ 12.004005
16 Swedish @ 12.146678
17 Macedonian @ 12.342529
18 Romanian @ 13.301083
19 Bulgarian @ 14.172068
20 Polish @ 15.849744

Using 2 populations approximation:
1 50% Irish +50% French @ 1.378156


Using 3 populations approximation:
1 50% Utahn_White +25% Utahn_White +25% Serbian @ 1.108638


Using 4 populations approximation:
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1 Scottish + Utahn_White + French + Serbian @ 0.960880
2 English + Utahn_White + French + Serbian @ 0.970702
3 Scottish + South_German + French + Serbian @ 0.975739
4 Utahn_White + Utahn_White + Utahn_White + Serbian @ 1.108638
5 Scottish + Scottish + French + Macedonian @ 1.127410
6 Orcadian + Utahn_White + French + Serbian @ 1.164706
7 English + South_German + French + Serbian @ 1.183049
8 Irish + Utahn_White + French + Serbian @ 1.219318
9 Scottish + Scottish + French + Romanian @ 1.223356
10 Scottish + English + Irish + Italian @ 1.228063
11 Scottish + French + French + Serbian @ 1.235999
12 English + English + French + Serbian @ 1.246194
13 Scottish + Scottish + Irish + Italian @ 1.248000
14 English + Croatian + French + French @ 1.260062
15 Utahn_White + Utahn_White + South_German + Serbian @ 1.265000
16 Slovenian + Utahn_White + French + French @ 1.270969
17 Scottish + North_German + Utahn_White + Italian @ 1.275383
18 Scottish + North_German + French + Romanian @ 1.292636
19 North_German + Utahn_White + French + Serbian @ 1.293519
20 Swedish + French + French + Serbian @ 1.302341

----------


## Julkka

Admix Results (sorted):

#PopulationPercent1
NE_European 67.62
Mediterranean 16.41
Siberian 8.18
E_Asian 2.24
SW_Asian 2.26
Caucasian 1.61
Oceanian 0.71
Amerindian 0.53
S_Indian 0.49

Single Population Sharing:

#Population (source)Distance1
Finnish 3.712
Mordovian 4.94
Karelian 5.06
Russian 5.25
Belarusian 8.31
Lithuanian 9.86
Polish 11.82
Swedish 13.96
Norwegian 15.97
North_German 17.07
Slovenian 18.11
Scottish 18.17
Austrian 18.54
Orcadian 18.62
Hungarian 19.02
Irish 19.37
English 19.46
Chuvash 20.11
Croatian 21.04
Utahn_White 22.53


Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

# Primary Population (source)Secondary Population (sourceDistance1
98.2%Finnish+1.8%Chinese - 3.18
98.3%Finnish+1.7%Japanese - 3.19
98.2%Finnish+1.8%Vietnamese - 3.23
98.2%Finnish+1.8%Filipino - 3.25
98.1%Finnish+1.9%Cambodian - 3.26
97.6%Finnish+2.4%Mongolian - 3.26
98%Finnish+2%Dolgan - 3.30
98.3%Finnish+1.7%Singaporean - 3.31
98.2%Finnish+1.8%Burmese - 3.36
98.3%Finnish+1.7%Koryak - 3.46
98.8%Finnish+1.2%Nganassan - 3.47
98.1%Finnish+1.9%Selkup - 3.55
89.9%Lithuanian+10.1%Dolgan - 3.56
99.1%Finnish+0.9%Melanesian - 3.57
97.5%Finnish+2.5%Bashkir - 3.62
98.8%Finnish+1.2%Uyghur - 3.64
98.9%Finnish+1.1%Hazara - 3.65
99.5%Finnish+0.5%Papuan - 3.65
96.9%Finnish+3.1%Chuvash - 3.66
98.9%Finnish+1.1%Basque - 3.68

----------

